# 1st Bath/Trip to Groomer



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

My new hav, Toby, will be coming home in 2 weeks. Do I need to bathe him as soon as he gets home, or do I need to take him to a groomer to get bathed right away? Forgive my ignorance; I'm new to this. It would be nice if the breeder bathes him and has him smelling nice, but is that normal? 

I appreciate all you loyal hav forum friends out there! 

~Patti


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

My breeder bathed Scooter and the lady who fostered Murphy bathed him too. I just wanted to give them a bath so I did but be ready before you start. Have everything out and I'd get someone to help the first time. Oh, and Murphy always pees right after a bath! Be sure to take photos so we can all see too!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I would hope that your breeder sends him home nice and clean! I give my babies a bath, trim their pads and their nails, and do a little sanitary trim on the boys before they go home-:bathbaby:


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Just my opinion, but I wouldn't worry about a bath or going to the groomer immediately. You'll be introducing your puppy to enough new things and the bath/groomer can both be stressful.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Jill in Mich said:


> Just my opinion, but I wouldn't worry about a bath or going to the groomer immediately. You'll be introducing your puppy to enough new things and the bath/groomer can both be stressful.


Yea! What she said! I did not worry about a bath for several days or a week, there are too many things going on.

Make sure you make your appointment to see the Vet for a well check.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

The breeder gave Evye a bath right before we picked her up. She was clean, smelled wonderful and as soft as can be....I admit...I gave her a bath the next day just because I was too anxious. It was not very pleasant. So if I can spare you, hold off on the first bath. I learned through my second pup not to be so anxious. Most groomers will not even book an appointment until they have had all their puppy shots. I had to bring proof of vaccinations. Introduce your pup to very short grooming sessions. Brush, comb, clean the eyes, touch their feet, their ears, their "bottom". These are all the things they need to be desensitized to to prepare them for their life long grooming requirements.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

poor Henry had to go into the bath the very next day, he was still stinky stinky from vomiting in the car on the way home....


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Usually the breeder has them all fluffy and clean, but then they might soil, vomit, whatever in the crate in transit. I would just wipe them with a damp washcloth. A bath is way too stressful with everything so new. Try to wait a week. . . have fun!!!


----------



## Duncan'sMom (Apr 5, 2009)

As everyone else said, hopefully the breeder will send him all nice and clean. Mine did and his nails were all clipped too. I will say, I have only had him three days and already we have done lots of wipe downs with wipes and also a foot bath. They sure do get dirty! I would definitely suggest getting some wipes - I got mine at Petsmart.

My vet recommended that after he gets all of his shots - which the groomer will probably require - take him for a 1st puppy visit, where the groomer just does minor grooming so the dog gets used to him.

And on a random note ~ my sister's pup is named Toby ~ it's such a cute name!


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks, everyone! 

Jen~
Duncan is so cute! How old is he? Please share your first 4 days with me so I know what to expect next week!

Patti


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

You can get the wipes at Target too, they're helpful if there's runny poo or messy feet. You're going to have so much fun Patti!


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

"Runny poo"??? What's that???? Just kidding! I'm looking forward to all the little messes that come along with a new family member!


----------



## Duncan'sMom (Apr 5, 2009)

Patti McNeil said:


> Thanks, everyone!
> 
> Jen~
> Duncan is so cute! How old is he? Please share your first 4 days with me so I know what to expect next week!
> ...


If you know how my first 4 days went, you may send him back ;-)

J/K ~ he is absolutely, wonderfully adorable! He is about 9 weeks. He is sleeping in his crate with only a a little fussing. The only big issue is time in the ex-pen. He hates it, cries like crazy, and bangs his little paws against the sides. I cringe in pain thinking about it. He eventually quiets down, but it takes awhile.

We have brought him several places over the weekend (always carrying him though since he is too young to be on the ground in public unknown places) and he is awesome with that ~ either being held at petsmart or in his carrier in Home Depot - not a peep out of him. Potty-training will be a an obstacle, but he is starting to come along.

Feel free to PM with any specific questions ~ lots of luck!


----------

